# Things Republicans Believe



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2005)

*I found this on a website, and thought it was an interesting read.  The contradictions are, interesting.  I'm sure there is a comparable one on the Democrats, and would love to see it if found as a counterpoint.*

 -----

*Things Republicans Believe (received anonymously on the net)*



 Things Republicans Believe (received anonymously on the net)

Being a drug addict is a moral failing and a crime,
unless you're a
conservative radio host. Then it's an illness and
you need our prayers for
your recovery.

The United States should get out of the United
Nations, and our highest
national priority is enforcing U.N. resolutions
against Iraq.

Government should relax regulation of Big Business
and Big Money but crack
down on individuals who use marijuana to relieve the
pain of illness.

"Standing Tall for America" means firing your
workers and moving their jobs
to India.

A woman can't be trusted with decisions about her
own body, but
multi-national corporations can make decisions
affecting all mankind without
regulation.

Jesus loves you, and shares your hatred of
homosexuals and Hillary Clinton.

The best way to improve military morale is to praise
the troops in speeches
while slashing veterans' benefits and combat pay.

Group sex and drug use are degenerate sins unless
you someday run for
governor of California as a Republican.

If condoms are kept out of schools, adolescents
won't have sex.

A good way to fight terrorism is to belittle our
long-time allies, then
demand their cooperation and money.

HMOs and insurance companies have the interest of
the public at heart.

Providing health care to all Iraqis is sound policy.
Providing health care
to all Americans is socialism.

Global warming and tobacco's link to cancer are junk
science, but
creationism should be taught in schools.

Saddam was a good guy when Reagan armed him, a bad
guy when Bush's daddy
made war on him, a good guy when Cheney did business
with him and a bad guy
when Bush needed a "we can't find Bin Laden"
diversion.

A president lying about an extramarital affair is an
impeachable offense. A
president lying to enlist support for a war in which
thousands die is solid
defense policy.

Government should limit itself to the powers named
in the Constitution,
which include banning gay marriages and censoring
the Internet.

The public has a right to know about Hillary's
cattle trades, but George
Bush's driving record is none of our business.

You support states' rights, which means Attorney
General John Ashcroft can
tell states what local voter initiatives they have a
right to adopt.

What Bill Clinton did in the 1960s is of vital
national interest, but what
Bush did in the '80s is irrelevant.

Trade with Cuba is wrong because the country is
communist, but trade with
China and Vietnam is vital to a spirit of
international harmony.


----------



## DngrRuss (Jul 10, 2005)

Bravo
 Bravo


----------



## Sam (Jul 10, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 10, 2005)

You might be a democrat if...


You believe John Ashcroft poses a greater danger to America than Osama bin Laden

You think President Bush lied to the nation but his predecessor did not.

You believe President Bush is too dumb to be President and Arnold Schwarzenegger is too dumb to be Governor of California, but the Dixie Chicks, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Barbra Streisand, Eddie Vedder and Jeanine Garofalo are qualified to discourse at length on foreign policy.
You believe all conservatives are racist, but do not think minorities can ever succeed without Affirmative Action.

You can't decide which is worse: the Patriot Act or the Patriot Missile.

You believe Saddam Hussein, Kim Jong Il, and Yasser Arafat were fairly and democratically elected, but President Bush was not.

You root for prisoners when they escape from our oppressive prisons, but oppose allowing poor children to escape from failing public schools.

You support every kind of "diversity" on campus, except political orientation.

You support banning the smoking of tobacco and legalizing marijuana.

You are enraged by the so-called mistreatment of Muslim prisoners (who have gained weight while dining on their specially prepared Koran-approved meals) at Guantanamo Bay, but believe the world should have stood idly by while Saddam Hussein filled mass graves.

You believe Banning abortions will only drive them underground, but banning guns will make them disappear. 

You applauded Jimmy Carter for talking about human rights in foreign policy but opposed George W. Bush for doing something about human rights.

You believe that trial lawyers taking 33 to 40 percent of a plaintiff's recovery in lawsuits is just about right, but the federal government taking this amount of our income in taxes is not nearly enough.

You believe the former Governor of a New England state with 608,827 people is more than adequately experienced to be President in 2004, but the Governor of a Southwestern state with 21,325,018 people was completely unprepared in 2000.

You agree with Toni Morrison that President Clinton was "the first black President," but didn't criticize Al Sharpton for recently labeling President Bush a "gang leader."

You believe we could get more truth out of the Pentagon if only Don Rumsfeld were replaced by Mohammed Al-Sahhaf.

You believe evangelical Christians are destroying America but don't feel threatened by the radical Wahabbi sect of Islam.

When it comes to violent crime, you believe in hating the crime but loving the criminal.

You support unlimited appeals for convicted criminals, but believe it is undemocratic for Californians to reverse their earlier mistake of electing Gray Davis.

You believe U.S. exports of genetically modified foods pose a greater threat to African nations than corrupt dictators like Zimbabwe's Mugabe.

You believe welfare is a fundamental human right and workfare is a human rights violation.

You believe religion is a scourge on our society, but becoming one with Mother Nature by merging with the universal consciousness and harmonizing with lunar reverberations will save us.
You believe President Bush is an environmental criminal for poisoning the water with arsenic, but have never complained about Saddam Hussein's devastating Iraq and Kuwait's environment by setting intentional oil well fires and committing genocide against the Marsh Arabs by draining their wetlands.

Your car sports the bumper sticker saying that "it will be a great day when our schools have all the money they need and the military has to hold bake sales," but oppose allowing the U.S. military to volunteer recruitment tables on college campuses because of their "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy.

You think the rich can get richer off people who have no money.

You've named your kids "Stardust" or "Moonbeam."

You've tried to argue that all of societies problems are based on the
fact that McDonald's, by law, only has to pay $5/hr.

If you utter the phrase "There ought to be a law" at least once a week.

If you have ever used the phrase "protecting prisoner's rights".

If you find yourself nodding vigorously and saying "someone finally said
it right" during an episode of Oprah.

You've ever referred to the Military/Industrial Complex during a 
conversation.

You know you never laughed as a kid, the world was in just too 
bad a shape.

All of your 1970's "Beware of Global Freezing" signs now have 
"Beware of Global Warming" on the back.

Your friends told you how much fun you had at the Grateful Dead show, 
but your not sure what year you saw them.

You file suit against the mall rent-a-cops for posting signs stating 
that your bags are subject to inspection.

You've ever argued that "you can't legislate morality".

Referred to the Founding Fathers as "those aristocratic, chauvinistic,
lily white, slave owning, land stealing oppressors of indigenous 
personnel".

You argued that a few more months of sanctions and Sadam Hussein would
fold like rookie poker player.

You know more than 2 people who have a degree in "Womyn's Studies."

You've ever said "But look at all the good Ted Kennedy has done for 
the women of this country!"

You blame things on "The Man."

You believe that Bart Simpson only needs a little more affection.

You've ever stared at a wall and said "Now THAT is definitely man's
inhumanity to man!"

You argue that the only flaw with Marx is that Russia was an agrarian 
society.

You've ever called the meter maid a Fascist.

You are giddy at the prospect of the return of bell bottoms.

You argue that the Second Amendment only refers to Federally organized 
militias.

You view Jane Fonda as a courageous heroine with strong convictions.

You view Hootie and the Blowfish as the bedrock of culture refinement 
for the 90's.

After looking at your pay stub you can still say "America is
undertaxed."

You've ever said "We really should call the ACLU about this."

You've ever referred to "the glass ceiling."

You know 2 or more people with "concrete proof" that the Pentagon is
covering up: Roswell the Kennedy assassination the CIA's role in 
creating AIDS.

You came of age in the '60s and don't remember.

You've ever owned a VW bug or ridden in a Microbus.

You own something that says Dukakis for President, and still display
it.

You believe it because "Dan Rather wouldn't lie about something this 
important."

You ever based an argument on the phrase, "But they can afford a 
tax hike because..."

You ever told a child that Oscar the Grouch "is a victim of Draconian
budget cuts."

You've ever argued that with just 1 more year of welfare that person 
will turn it around and get off drugs.

You think Lennon was a brilliant social commentator.

You keep count of how many people you know in each racial or ethnic
category.

You are outraged that Baseball Players make millions and the poor clerk
at the unemployment office only makes 28 bucks an hour doing such good
work.

You believe that an elected official attending religious services is a 
violation of the separation of Church and state.

You believe that a few hundred loggers can find another career, but the 
defenseless spotted owl must live in its preferred tree.

You believe our government must do it because everyone in Europe does.

You think that Al Gore macherena thing was a laugh riot.

You feel that Green Peace is misunderstood.

You keep your PC dictionary with you at all times so as not to offend.

You think communism will catch on once society has evolved.

You've tried to argue in favor of anything based on "Well, they're 
gonna do it anyway so...."

You've ever stated "How does what he does in his personal life have 
any bearing on doing his job?" (Note: only valid when referring to a democrat)

You believe that Children can be exposed to years of violent and sexually-explicit imagery in popular culture with no ill effects, but an adult who is exposed to a racially insensitive remark is emotionally scarred for life.

You believe that The Enron accounting scandal is an indictment of free markets as such, but UNSCAM is no big deal.

You believe an unemployment rate of 5.6% during the Clinton administration was unusually low, but an unemployment rate of 5.6% during the Bush administration is unusually high.

You believe a work of art portraying Jesus submersed in urine is daring and avant garde, but a work of art portraying Mohammad submersed in urine would be bigoted and hateful.

You believe George Bush invaded Iraq for the oil, but the many profiteers from the oil-for-food program opposed the war out of principle.

You believe scientists and engineers can't build a safe nuclear reactor, but global warming activists can accurately predict the weather.

You believe we need to move beyond 9/11, so we can get back to obsessing over Vietnam.

You believe the Second Amendment does not protect the right to keep and bear arms, but the Fourteenth Amendment mandates race preferences.

You believe fetuses do not have rights, but animals do.

You believe parents should have a choice over whether their children are born, but not what school they attend.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 10, 2005)

Gee Bob, I do really dislike soundbite politics. 

But, (and there always is a but), when the Gingrich revolution named Rush Limbaugh an 'honorary member of Congress', they earned that first smear.

And isn't it the Republicans who go on, and on, about the intent of the founding fathers; yet they disreguard Article 1, Section 2, Clause 1, with that self-indulgent celebration.


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 10, 2005)

When democrats and republicans fight each other our common enemies win. This is exactly what they are counting on.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2005)

I found the take on both sides funny! That's why I'm a fierce independent.



> When democrats and republicans fight each other our common enemies win. This is exactly what they are counting on.


 Well, the other point of view if that it keeps each side honest if they have an opposition. If there was only one party, legislators would make $10 million per year and serve 60 year terms.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2005)

They don't?  

OHH!!!! You're looking at base pay.  Not graft, bribes, kickbacks, donations, perks, and spending 60 years in the same job because the deck is seriously stacked against kicking an incumbent out hmm?


----------



## bustr (Jul 10, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## dianhsuhe (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks sgt Mac-  I am glad you posted that!


----------



## DngrRuss (Jul 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I found the take on both sides funny! That's why I'm a fierce independent.


 Well said Arnisador.  I too am fiercley independant.  I think that they are both going the wrong direction.

 And they wonder why I drink...


----------



## bustr (Jul 10, 2005)

Truth hurts. Republicans will really get steamed over this topic.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess only if they were serious or something.

 Both sets of lists were just tongue in cheek humour.  Sarcasm with a grain of truth blown out of proportion.  Good for a laugh but I would hope nobody would take them seriously.

 I've given up thinking those in the party in either party really have principles anymore, other then to maintain power by making promises to their carved out list of constinuents and demonizing the other side in hopes of attracting the undecided


----------



## Sam (Jul 10, 2005)

both were funny, but too many of the "things democrats believe" were in reference to hippie culture and had nothing to do with politics.

what does seeing the dead and not remembering the year or wanting bell bottoms to come back have to do with how the government should be run?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2005)

Same thing as who you slept with, or if you inhaled.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 10, 2005)

Somebody ought to send that off to Rush Limbaugh.


It goes a long ways in pointing out the hypocrisy of the Republican party...or shall we say its most right wing pundits?



Regards,



Steve


----------



## Tgace (Jul 10, 2005)

Some repeats from Sgtmac, but a few new ones..


*Things Democrats Believe*

People who use drugs deserve compassion and understanding -- unless their drug of choice is tobacco. 

Children can be exposed to years of violent and sexually-explicit imagery in popular culture with no ill effects, but an adult who is exposed to a racially insensitive remark is emotionally scarred for life.

Banning abortions will only drive them underground, but banning guns will make them disappear.

Teaching children about safe sex in school will make them sexually responsible, but teaching children about safe gun handling in school would make them violent killers.

The Enron accounting scandal is an indictment of free markets as such, but UNSCAM is no big deal.

An unemployment rate of 5.6% during the Clinton administration was unusually low, but an unemployment rate of 5.6% during the Bush administration is unusually high.

Successful government programs should be praised and publicized -- unless the program is welfare reform.

A work of art portraying Jesus submersed in urine is daring and avant garde, but a work of art portraying Mohammad submersed in urine would be bigoted and hateful.

George Bush invaded Iraq for the oil, but the many profiteers from the oil-for-food program opposed the war out of principle.

Janet Jackson's breast is protected by the First Amendment, but political advocacy ads are not.

Scientists and engineers can't build a safe nuclear reactor, but global warming activists can accurately predict the weather.

Education should be value-neutral, except for values like multiculturalism and environmentalism.

We need to move beyond 9/11, so we can get back to obsessing over Vietnam.

The Second Amendment does not protect the right to keep and bear arms, but the Fourteenth Amendment mandates race preferences.

Fetuses do not have rights, but animals do.

Parents should have a choice over whether their children are born, but not what school they attend.

American corporations outsourcing jobs to poor foreign workers is bad; taxing American corporations and sending money to foreign dictators who promise to give it to poor foreigners, but actually squirrel it away in Swiss bank accounts, is good.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 10, 2005)

A few others I found on Ye Ole Internet....some I agree with, others less so.

What Democrats believe.

1. White people are evil. 
2. American Indians were better off living in the stone age than their descendants are now. 
3. Christianity is evil, but Buddhism and New Age religions are okay. 
4. Israel is evil. 
5. Capitalism is evil, but Communism was just poorly implemented. 
6. People who want to reduce immigration are evil. 
7. Taxes should be raised. 
8. Government spending should be raised. 
9. If cops arrest more blacks than whites, that proves cops are racist. 
10. Violence by blacks against whites or asians is never a hate crime. 
11. Private property isn't. 
12. All rights are granted by the government, and revocable at any time. 
13. We must not allow private individuals to do anything that those in power find distasteful. 
14. The government should discriminate against whites. 
15. Children should be bussed across town to ensure racial balance at all schools. 
16. It is wrong for poor whites to want vouchers for their kids, but okay for government officials to send their kids to private schools. 
17. Islam is a religion of peace. 
18. "Christmas" should be changed to "Winter Festival." 
19. The internment of Japanese citizens and their American-born children during the war was more evil than anything done by Japan, and motivated purely by racism. 
20. It is okay for homosexuals to publicly condemn Christians, but not okay for Christians to criticize homosexuals in any way. 
21. It's only cheating if you get caught. 
22. Global warming is real, and is mostly caused by Americans. 
23. It is okay to lie, if you are doing it for a worthy political purpose. 
24. It is okay to slander someone, if it is for a worthy political purpose. 
25. Right and wrong are not universal, but depend on who is doing the acting and who is being acted upon. 
26. Individuals do not have rights, groups do. 
27. America and the Soviet Union were morally equal. 
28. It would be a good thing if America were defeated in Iraq.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 10, 2005)

This one is so blatantly slanted, or at least blunt, that I will just post the link...

http://www.federalistjournal.com/columns/orourke080700.htm

Amusing nonetheless.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 10, 2005)

*
What Democrats believe.
*
*2. American Indians were better off living in the stone age than their descendants are now. *

Been to a reservation lately?  My wife's Aunt's home had a dirt floor the last time she was up on the White Earth Reservation.  We might observe that the alcoholism rate among native Americans was somewhat lower before the Europeans landed...and their population higher.  We killed them, enslaved them, took their land and then said we "bought it" from the French.  It wasn't the French's to sell.  
*

3. Christianity is evil, but Buddhism and New Age religions are okay. *

I love this one...THERE ARE NO CHRISTIAN DEMOCRATS.  The implication here is that all Democrats are Buddhists and Raelians.  

Personally, I think Buddhism IS okay.  They tend to skip those nasty Inquisitions and stuff.

*5. Capitalism is evil, but Communism was just poorly implemented. *

Probably why Democrats Truman, Kennedy, and Johnson got us involved in Korea and Vietnam...they wanted to properly implement communism.

*7. Taxes should be raised. *

True.  But only on the rich.  Not on you, TGace.  We gotta pay for W's war _somehow._  Or would Republicans suggest we take a collection?

*8. Government spending should be raised. *

George W. Bush is a Democrat?

Talk to us how he's slashed spending since he's come into office.  He has yet to veto a spending bill.

*13. We must not allow private individuals to do anything that those in power find distasteful. *

Like marry the person they love, grow medical marijuana for treatment of chronic pain...oops...I forgot.  We're talking about Democrats, not Republicans.

*17. Islam is a religion of peace. *

George W. Bush is a Democrat?

That's exactly how he's described Islam in at least one State of the Union address.
*
19. The internment of Japanese citizens and their American-born children during the war was more evil than anything done by Japan, and motivated purely by racism. *

Not at all...just a little bit beneath us, don't you think?

*20. It is okay for homosexuals to publicly condemn Christians, but not okay for Christians to criticize homosexuals in any way. *

THERE ARE NO CHRISTIAN HOMOSEXUALS.  Thanks for pointing that out.  

*21. It's only cheating if you get caught. *

Enron head Ken Lay, George W. Bush's biggest campaign contributor in 2000, would agree with you.

*22. Global warming is real, and is mostly caused by Americans. *

Actually, that's true.  We do claim that.  We're also right.

*23. It is okay to lie, if you are doing it for a worthy political purpose. *

George W. Bush is a Democrat?

WMD's, anyone?

How about Cheney lying during his debate with John Edwards?  That was a real zinger.
*
24. It is okay to slander someone, if it is for a worthy political purpose. *

George W. Bush is a Democrat?

(As John McCain about the slander issue.)

*28. It would be a good thing if America were defeated in Iraq.*

No.  No we don't think that.

Many Democrats would think it good had we never gone in there at all.




Regards,


Steve


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 10, 2005)

Good Lord, people are taking this seriously.

 We're doomed.

 Just chuckle at it, whether against you or against 'them', and click on to the next knife defense thread or whatever.


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 10, 2005)

Curious. Since 1861 the dems and reps have completely flipflopped their positions. In the last election both major canidates were members of the same secret society, skull and bones. Me thinks something is so rotten in the state of Danmark that I can't even find these jokes funny.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 10, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Good Lord, people are taking this seriously.
> 
> We're doomed.
> 
> Just chuckle at it, whether against you or against 'them', and click on to the next knife defense thread or whatever.


What Democrats believe.

1.Anything bad posted about Republicans

2.Nothing Bad posted about Democrats

in other words.."ha ha yes all that stuff about Republicans is true. Hey! all that crap about Democrats is...well...crap!"

Whats good for the goose...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 11, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *What Democrats believe.*
> 
> *2. American Indians were better off living in the stone age than their descendants are now. *
> 
> ...





Most native american's don't live on reservations, that's just a myth. Those that do live on reservations, in abject poverty, have chosen to do so. Alcoholism was lower, however, pre-columbian native american culture was hardly a paradise. Contrary to the myth of the "noble savage" life, as a whole, was typical fierce, brutal and short. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *3. Christianity is evil, but Buddhism and New Age religions are okay. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I love this one...THERE ARE NO CHRISTIAN DEMOCRATS. The implication here is that all Democrats are Buddhists and Raelians.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think Buddhism IS okay. They tend to skip those nasty Inquisitions and stuff.





Religion is hardly my topic, nor do I believe that using religion for political gain is a Republican corner market. How many Reverends do we have in the radical left of the Democratic party? 




			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *5. Capitalism is evil, but Communism was just poorly implemented. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Probably why Democrats Truman, Kennedy, and Johnson got us involved in Korea and Vietnam...they wanted to properly implement communism.





Big difference between Harry Truman, John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson and the modern democratic party. Keep in mind most of the modern democratic party has more in common with (and may actually be among) those during the 1960's who were in support of Communist regimes all over the planet. They just learned that tempering their motives down publicly was necessary to run for public officer (unless you're running in California or Massachusetts that is). 




			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *7. Taxes should be raised. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> True. But only on the rich. Not on you, TGace. We gotta pay for W's war _somehow._ Or would Republicans suggest we take a collection?


 You mean only someone else's taxes, right? It's a hallmark of leftism to believe that something should be done...by someone else. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *8. Government spending should be raised. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> George W. Bush is a Democrat?
> 
> 
> Talk to us how he's slashed spending since he's come into office. He has yet to veto a spending bill.


 Hardly, which is why many conservatives have been upset with Mr. Bush. Bush has done several things well outside of the party line. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *13. We must not allow private individuals to do anything that those in power find distasteful. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Like marry the person they love, grow medical marijuana for treatment of chronic pain...oops...I forgot. We're talking about Democrats, not Republicans.


 Medical marijuana for treatment of chronic pain? I never knew so many people lived with chronic pain. Half of California suddenly developed "chronic" pain. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *17. Islam is a religion of peace. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> George W. Bush is a Democrat?
> 
> 
> That's exactly how he's described Islam in at least one State of the Union address.


 He certainly did describe it that way. That's what politicians do. I, however, am far less diplomatic. Wahhabist Islam, for example, has as much to do with peace as an atomic bomb has to do with brain surgery. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *19. The internment of Japanese citizens and their American-born children during the war was more evil than anything done by Japan, and motivated purely by racism. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Not at all...just a little bit beneath us, don't you think?


 Blame that great american Repub...I mean Democrat FDR. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *20. It is okay for homosexuals to publicly condemn Christians, but not okay for Christians to criticize homosexuals in any way. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> THERE ARE NO CHRISTIAN HOMOSEXUALS. Thanks for pointing that out.


 Not in any real meaningful way. If you truly believe that the god of the bible exists, then it's very clear that he doesn't accept homosexual lifestyles. If you don't believe he exists, then there is no contradiction. However, believing he exists pretty much makes it clear that you believe homosexuality is unacceptable. So, being a christian and a practicing homosexual seems a bit of a contradiction. I just wish people would make up their minds. Myself, I could care less. I don't believe homosexuality is a mortal sin. On the other hand, I don't believe in mortal sin. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *21. It's only cheating if you get caught. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Enron head Ken Lay, George W. Bush's biggest campaign contributor in 2000, would agree with you.


 Ken Lay did contribute money to Bush's campaign. That's only part of the truth. He also contributed significant money to numerous other politicians such as....Bill Clinton, Sheila Jackons Lee, Chuck Hagel, and many, many more. Seems he was greasing both sides of the skids. To merely claim that he donated money to George Bush is to be deceptive in the name of making a point. It is clear that Ken Lay was trying to keep friends on both sides of the political divide. If you are going to make the claim that George W. Bush is corrupted for receiving money from Ken Lay, then you have to make the same claim with Clinton, Lee, Hagel and many others. http://www.newsmeat.com/ceo_political_donations/Ken_Lay.php





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *22. Global warming is real, and is mostly caused by Americans. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Actually, that's true. We do claim that. We're also right.


 Which part is right. That global warming is caused by Americans? lol. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *23. It is okay to lie, if you are doing it for a worthy political purpose. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> George W. Bush is a Democrat?
> 
> 
> WMD's, anyone?
> ...





No one credible doubted at the time Hussein had WMD. The only question was where they went. The people who do doubt it are the ones who A) Claim that we sold Saddam Hussein the WMD which they B) Claim he didn't have. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *24. It is okay to slander someone, if it is for a worthy political purpose. *





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> George W. Bush is a Democrat?
> 
> 
> (As John McCain about the slander issue.)


 Much like calling anyone who disagrees with their opinion fascists. I've heard that term thrown about a lot by folks on the left to describe anyone who disagrees with them politically. 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *28. It would be a good thing if America were defeated in Iraq.*





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> No. No we don't think that.
> 
> 
> Many Democrats would think it good had we never gone in there at all.


 Past tense. Now that we're there, they'll take us getting defeated as second best. 




			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Regards,





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Steve


 Problem with political dogmatics is that they believe their side is 100% right, and other side are all demons. Truth is, Democrats are idiots on quite a few issues.....so are Republicans, the difference is the issues. 

I wouldn't trust most Democrats with a foreign policy if my life depends on it (which it just might). Nor do I trust Democrats on criminal justice issues. They're just as likely to free a criminal as incarcerate them. 

I don't trust Republicans to protect me from predatory business practices. I also don't trust them on the environment. Nor do I trust them on any issue that involves big business. I'm am happy with Bush's response on foreign policy for the most part.  It is Bush's domestic policies I have often taken issue with. 

Ideal in my mind is a Conservative President and Court and Liberal control of both houses of Congress. That would be close as we could get to ideal in my opinion. 

The irony about the lists of attibutes being thrown back and forth on this thread is....they are ALL true.  They are good to at least point out the flaws in each side in a humorous way.  Democrats and Republicans are guilty of many of the allegations made on those lists. 

In all honesty, no party is every going to convince me they have all the answers.   It's an argument summed up best like this...."mmmmmm Republicans bad, Democrats gooooodddd" and vice-versa. If someone thinks one side is right on every issue....they might be an idiot.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Yup!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 11, 2005)

Rock on Steve.

One in particular....



> *3. Christianity is evil, but Buddhism and New Age religions are okay.
> 
> *I love this one...THERE ARE NO CHRISTIAN DEMOCRATS. The implication here is that all Democrats are Buddhists and Raelians.


Yup, me and my other left-leaning friends, who tend to vote Democrat (or Green, or Libertarian, etc.) and who are Christian are mighty glad to be dismissed out of hand.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Why is it that the "Libs" on the board have a bigger "boo boo lip" over this stuff than the "cons"? Bob posted a list of "Things Republicans believe" and asked for a counterpoint comparison. 

So what? All the Rep. stuff is "true" and the Dem. stuff is "false"? Its all about viewpoint and agenda. Goose/Gander.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 11, 2005)

What I want to know is why lately every discussion in the Study seems to turn into a Left vs Right / Democrat vs Rebuplican argument.  Which of course leads to fascism and communism soon following...

 I really don't see how every issue that can be debated has a right wing answer and a left wing answer, it would seem that people could be both Christian and left wing... I mean isn't the core of the teachings about charity towards others, donating to the church so that is can help the poor?

 I think we need a version of this:

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law

 Anytime someone starts tossing "left/right" wing nonsense into any issue they lose.  Both your parties have huge faults (as do all of ours, and probably every other countries as well...) and to think that one parties take on every issue is "correct" is well... ok, I got no nice word here


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Your probably right. We can trade stuff like this till the cows come home. Hasnt really found any common ground for any of us eh?


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *What Democrats believe.*
> 
> *2. American Indians were better off living in the stone age than their descendants are now. *
> 
> Been to a reservation lately? My wife's Aunt's home had a dirt floor the last time she was up on the White Earth Reservation. We might observe that the alcoholism rate among native Americans was somewhat lower before the Europeans landed...and their population higher. We killed them, enslaved them, took their land and then said we "bought it" from the French. It wasn't the French's to sell.


"We" who?  My forebearers came to the US in 1874, killed zero Indians and enslaved zero.  I'll have to do research to find out how much land they "stole" or if it was "vacant" when great-great-great grandpa built his first mud-hut.


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *28. It would be a good thing if America were defeated in Iraq.*
> 
> No. No we don't think that.
> 
> Many Democrats would think it good had we never gone in there at all.


I suppose the US could restore Saddam to his position as president of Iraq, leave the country and pay reparations for all the damage caused.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 12, 2005)

Now your just being argumentative.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 12, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> "We" who?  My forebearers came to the US in 1874, killed zero Indians and enslaved zero.  I'll have to do research to find out how much land they "stole" or if it was "vacant" when great-great-great grandpa built his first mud-hut.


A mud-hut? Where had he set himself up?


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> A mud-hut? Where had he set himself up?


Emery County, Utah.  It may have been more than a hut, but it was one room and made of mud & straw.  It was a temporary first home.


----------



## Karushi (Jul 12, 2005)

This is kinda funny... My belief is that we should get rid of "republicans this" "democrats that" and just all become Americans!




			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Jesus loves you, and shares your hatred of
> homosexuals and Hillary Clinton.


 Now this is ridiculous because (NOTE: I am not a crazed christian, in fact I am agnostic and I could give a crap about going to hell) if you really are a part of a Judeo-Chritian riligion you must have some kind of hate of at least dis-like of homosexuals because and I quote from the Bible "homosexuality is an _abomination_" Now in my book an abomination is really bad. Note that this word is only use again when describing Satan. I respect the differences of gay/lesbians because I am not christian but those of you who are and except homosexuals, you should probably get a new religion (JUST KIDDING!) but atleast read your own book.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2005)

Karushi said:
			
		

> This is kinda funny... My belief is that we should get rid of "republicans this" "democrats that" and just all become Americans!


IMO, most democrats and republicans {and most "everybodies"} truely want "good" for "the people;" they {we} just can't agree on what the best way to help others is.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 12, 2005)

Not every one takes everything in the bible as literal.  There is a good deal of metaphor, story telling, and cultural values of the time.  Many of the other cultural values seem to be ok to ignore by everyone.

 Anyways, a quick web search brought this up which shows the relevant quotes and both sides of the interpretation:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3205727.stm

 Also, the bible says nothing about women being Gay, so I guess that is ok?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 12, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> IMO, most democrats and republicans {and most "everybodies"} truely want "good" for "the people;" they {we} just can't agree on what the best way to help others is.


 or even which "people"


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 12, 2005)

I find both sides of this argument funny... The posts about "this side believes" that is... not the sillyness that followed.

BUT...

I have to say that to everyone who thinks if you are Christian you MUST hate Homosexuals by mandate, you are wrong.

Im Christian, I have Homosexual friends, and I dont hate them or their lifestyle, I just choose not to partake.  Its not MY place to tell them they are right or wrong.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2005)

.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 12, 2005)

Edit: Makes no sense without parent post... which is gone


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 12, 2005)

WOW!  more straw men than a scarecrow factory! I didn't know left-side pundits had so sharpened their straw-man construction skilz, for sooo many years Rush had the corner on that market.  He is the Bruce Lee of re-defining your opponents thoughts so that you can easily tear them down.  He did more talking about "what liberals believe" than any 5 liberals LOL


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2005)

In all seriousness, Godwin's Law has proved very useful on USENET. That isn't a bad idea!


----------



## bustr (Jul 12, 2005)

Always good to see the right wing republican/nazis get their panties in a knot. There humor may not be funny but their dry attempts at it are amusing.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 12, 2005)

bustr said:
			
		

> Always good to see the right wing republican/nazis get their panties in a knot. There humor may not be funny but their dry attempts at it are amusing.


 Nazis? lol.  Someone's got their panties in a knot, but it isn't the Republicans.  As far as political debate goes, Republicans actually have humor.  Democrats idea of humor is usually to call someone a Nazi and then congratulate themselves for their cleverness.  It's kind of sad and pathetic. That's why Conservative talk show hosts are so successful, and Liberals have to fund their shows with money out of their own pockets, because they take themselves to seriously.  

Just relax, man, it's just politics.  Is it really necessary to drop the "Nazi" bomb? Both those lists are true.  Republicans do tend to support big business at the expense of the common man, and Democrats would rather hug a terrorist than stop one.  That's what makes it all so funny.  Don't take yourself too seriously.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 13, 2005)

(  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law ) to both of you


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 13, 2005)

Godwin is a creep. His "law" is only a step away from denying the holocaust. It sounds like his family slid down the ratline.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 13, 2005)

umm... no...

 The law says that as threads get longer comparrisons to Nazi's and Hitler become more likely.

 And they did, and still do.  Several get made on this forum.

 When they do the person making them is no longer debating, they are flaming.  Cause short of someone commiting massive genocide the comparisson is silly.  For example calling right wing conservatives Nazi's, which seems rather common.

 That is not useful debate, that is just tossing insults.

 A similar rule is this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum

 I'd also say that as of late this forum has provided supporting evidence for Godwin's Law.  All the political discussions turn to right vs left, then the Nazi's and Communists and tree hugging hippies come out to play.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 15, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> umm... no...
> 
> The law says that as threads get longer comparrisons to Nazi's and Hitler become more likely.
> 
> ...


 And it's funny how almost universally applicable Godwin's law seems to be.


----------

